# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  ایا برای کنکور  باید کلیه تست های کتاب های   کمک اموزشی  روکار کنیم

## zamina

دوستان با توجه به این که  کلیه کتب کمک اموزشی  حجیم و وقت گیر هستندبا توجه  به کمبود وقت و فاصله دو هفته ای در ازمون های قلمچی بطبع  اگر فارغ التحصیل و یا دانش اموز باشی نمیشه تو فاصله  دو هفته ای همه ی تست  اون فصل رو کار کرد مثلا  برای  فصل 1 ایمنی برای این ازمون نشر الگو    263 تست دارد زبان انگلیسی برای فصل ایکس 200 تا تست دارد و یا   فیزیک شهریاری برای سینماتیک 200  تا تست همچنین بقیه درس ها  و   راه حل شما برای حل این مشکل چیست  :Y (558):

----------


## ویدا بهمنش

> دوستان با توجه به این که  کلیه کتب کمک اموزشی  حجیم و وقت گیر هستندبا توجه  به کمبود وقت و فاصله دو هفته ای در ازمون های قلمچی بطبع  اگر فارغ التحصیل و یا دانش اموز باشی نمیشه تو فاصله  دو هفته ای همه ی تست  اون فصل رو کار کرد مثلا  برای  فصل 1 ایمنی برای این ازمون نشر الگو    263 تست دارد زبان انگلیسی برای فصل ایکس 200 تا تست دارد و یا   فیزیک شهریاری برای سینماتیک 200  تا تست همچنین بقیه درس ها  و   راه حل شما برای حل این مشکل چیست


تاب تست شما مال یک سال هستش.تمام تستهاش رو در این مدت باید تموم کنین.

----------


## zamina

> تاب تست شما مال یک سال هستش.تمام تستهاش رو در این مدت باید تموم کنین.


یعنی شماتودو هفته کل فصل های کتب کمک اموزشی را    تمام  میکنید  :Y (581):

----------


## ftm_mlh

مثلن واسه عمومیا چون تستای کنکور زیادن تجربی انسانی ریاضی هنر زبان و خارج کشورا کللی تست میشه ...متونین فقط تستای کنکورو کار کنین...ولی واسه اختصاصیا فقط کنکور کافی نیست

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

حالا کتاب تست روبیخیال اما برام سواله که توچراهمیشه اینقدرررررکتابی حرفی میزنی!!!! :Yahoo (17): اصلا قبل ازورودبه تاپیک میدونستم استارترتویی :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Mahya14

قرار نیست همه رو تو اون دوهفته بخونید که. مگه مرور نمیخواین بکنین؟ خود کانون هم که آزمون جبرانی داره
اگه یه برنامه درست بریزین و صدالبته حوصله هم داشته باشین, 70 درصد تستارو میشه تو اون دوهفته زد. حتی بیشتر
ولی حواستون باشه به خاطر کمیت ارزش کیفیت کارو پایین نیارین.

----------


## zamina

> قرار نیست همه رو تو اون دوهفته بخونید که. مگه مرور نمیخواین بکنین؟ خود کانون هم که آزمون جبرانی داره
> اگه یه برنامه درست بریزین و صدالبته حوصله هم داشته باشین, 70 درصد تستارو میشه تو اون دوهفته زد. حتی بیشتر
> ولی حواستون باشه به خاطر کمیت ارزش کیفیت کارو پایین نیارین.


خانم دکتر نظر شما در  رابطه با زدن  تست ها به صورت 5 تا در میون چیست چون واقعا نمیتونم برسم

----------


## Dr.Naser

تو تست زنی اولویت اول سوالات کنکور داخل و خارج را حل کنین...چند بار تکرار بکنین
اولیت دوم سوالات استاندارد تالیفی مثل سنجش گزینه2 گاج(گاج را اکثرا میگن سخت ترین تست ها مثل زیست را داره) قلمچی(تونستی به سمتش نرو) به ترتیب درحد کنکور را حل بکنین
اولویت سوم سوالات تالیفی کتاب های تستی اونایی که مهمه و طولانی هستن را کار بکنین

----------


## zamina

لطفا کسانی که در ازمون  های قلمچی شرکت میکنند نظر   :Yahoo (19): بدهند

----------


## sepehrganji

ببینید خب سینماتیک که مثال زدید اولا که 200 تا تس خیلی معقوله!
ثانیا کانون که تو یه آزمون جمعش نمی کنه ، حداقل 3 تا آزمون سینماتیک هستش و مهلت میده که تموم میشه

----------


## F.konkoor97

همرو که نمیشه تو فاصله ۲هفته زد باید تست مضربی بزنید :Yahoo (35):

----------


## rajabph

> حالا کتاب تست روبیخیال اما برام سواله که توچراهمیشه اینقدرررررکتابی حرفی میزنی!!!!اصلا قبل ازورودبه تاپیک میدونستم استارترتویی


همینو بگو :Yahoo (4): یه جمله ای بود میگفت من جانم رو برای کتابی تایپ کردن های مادرم میدم :Yahoo (4): یاد اون افتادم

----------


## rajabph

> دوستان با توجه به این که  کلیه کتب کمک اموزشی  حجیم و وقت گیر هستندبا توجه  به کمبود وقت و فاصله دو هفته ای در ازمون های قلمچی بطبع  اگر فارغ التحصیل و یا دانش اموز باشی نمیشه تو فاصله  دو هفته ای همه ی تست  اون فصل رو کار کرد مثلا  برای  فصل 1 ایمنی برای این ازمون نشر الگو    263 تست دارد زبان انگلیسی برای فصل ایکس 200 تا تست دارد و یا   فیزیک شهریاری برای سینماتیک 200  تا تست همچنین بقیه درس ها  و   راه حل شما برای حل این مشکل چیست


میشه تموم کرد.من خودم طبق برنامه قلم میخونم.اکثر درسا میرسم طبق برنامه حالا مثلا ریاضیو نه چون از بیخ شروع کردمو نمیشه با ازمون برم.مثلا همین فصل ایمنی که میگیو باید ببینی وضعیتت چطوره.اگه تازه فصلو شروع کردی خب تالیفیارو فقط میزنیو نکات مورد نیازو تو کتاب وارد میکنی.و تو مرور های بعدی سوالای ازمونای ازمایشیو میزنی.راختم تموم میشه من همین جمعه ایمنیو تموم کردم الانم اواخر دستگاه عصبیم.مونده مرور کنم کتابو فقط.

----------


## rajabph

بعضیا میگن یکی در میون بزن یا اینچیزا ولی من میگم اشتباهه.چون مثلا یه کتابی مثل الگو تستاش ترتیب که نداره درهم برهمه.شاید دوتا سوال پشت هم یه نکته داشته باشه یا برعکس.و شما ممکنه همون سوال نکته دارو نزنی

----------


## Freedom Fighter

علاوه بر اینکه باید همشونو بزنید. باید سراسری هارو چند 10 بار بزنید.

----------


## alireza.msv

من نیز از این مشکل آزرده خاطر شده ام به گونه ای که دیگر تست نمیزنم

----------


## Mahya14

> خانم دکتر نظر شما در  رابطه با زدن  تست ها به صورت 5 تا در میون چیست چون واقعا نمیتونم برسم


کلا سعی کنین تست های کتاب تستتونو حداقل یه بار کامل بزنین. اما برای اولین باری که تو دوهفته میخواید مطلبو بخونید لااقل یکی در میون بزنید. پنج تا یکی خیلی کمه

----------


## khansar

اقا دوست بنده امسال 1.5ماه به کنکور باروزی 1الی 3(میگم یک الی سه ساعت چون واقعا نمیدونم چند ساعت فیزیک خونده ولی خب احتمال نرمش دوساعت بوده)از صفر فیزیک رو شروع کرد 60درصد مباحث رو خوند 40زدالبته میگفت بیشتر از اینم میتونستم .دندون درد سرجلسه اجازه نداد.اول جزوه ی کتاب کمک اموزشی و مثال های جزوه رو خوب خونده بود بعد مثال های کتاب درسی رو حل کرده بود بعد هم 25درصد تست های کتاب کمک اموزشی رو زده بود.

----------


## revenger

*نه نیازی به زدن همه تستای یه کتاب هست و نه وقتش
مثلا من تستای زیست الگو رو به صورت 5 در میان یا 4 در میان میزدم...ینی شماره های 1-6-11-16 و...
حتی بعدنم نرسیدم بقیه رو بزنم. ینی 20 تا 25 درصد تستارو زده بودم...واسه بقیه درسا هم کم و بیش همین بود
پس نگرانی و وسواس نداشته باشید واسه زدن همه یا حتی نصف تستا چون لزومی نداره.*

----------


## Mr.amp98

> دوستان با توجه به این که  کلیه کتب کمک اموزشی  حجیم و وقت گیر هستندبا توجه  به کمبود وقت و فاصله دو هفته ای در ازمون های قلمچی بطبع  اگر فارغ التحصیل و یا دانش اموز باشی نمیشه تو فاصله  دو هفته ای همه ی تست  اون فصل رو کار کرد مثلا  برای  فصل 1 ایمنی برای این ازمون نشر الگو    263 تست دارد زبان انگلیسی برای فصل ایکس 200 تا تست دارد و یا   فیزیک شهریاری برای سینماتیک 200  تا تست همچنین بقیه درس ها  و   راه حل شما برای حل این مشکل چیست


دوست عزیز این تعداد تست واسه کار کردن در طول ساله. اصلا اشتباهه توی دو هفته اینقدر تست بزنی. من خودم این کارو میکردم که در طول اون دو هفته ای که اولین بار مبحثو میخوندم فقط نصف تستا رو میزدم و بقیه تستا رو هم میذاشتم واسه دوره های بعدی ( مرور) 
شما اگه خیلی به سمت تست زنی بری مطمئنا وقت خوندن درس و کتابت کمتر میشه و این کار درستی نیست
به نظرم باید یه تعادل بینشون برقرار کنی که واسه هیچ کدومشون افراط و تفریط نکنی

----------


## zamina

> دوست عزیز این تعداد تست واسه کار کردن در طول ساله. اصلا اشتباهه توی دو هفته اینقدر تست بزنی. من خودم این کارو میکردم که در طول اون دو هفته ای که اولین بار مبحثو میخوندم فقط نصف تستا رو میزدم و بقیه تستا رو هم میذاشتم واسه دوره های بعدی ( مرور) 
> شما اگه خیلی به سمت تست زنی بری مطمئنا وقت خوندن درس و کتابت کمتر میشه و این کار درستی نیست
> به نظرم باید یه تعادل بینشون برقرار کنی که واسه هیچ کدومشون افراط و تفریط نکنی


سلام دکتر  از جو دانشگاه  کرمانشاه و همچنین رشته شیرین پزشکی بگو :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Mr.amp98

> سلام دکتر  از جو دانشگاه  کرمانشاه و همچنین رشته شیرین پزشکی بگو


سلام
والا بد نیست. میگذره
اما درسامون سختن. خدا خودش به خیر بگذرونه
ایشالله میاید و میبینید. ولی در کل خوبه

----------


## Dr.Naser

دوستان
من‌برای کنکور‌ میخوام‌تست کار‌بکنم و مشکل مالی دارم و‌نمیتونم‌کتابی بخرم  به نظرتون‌ سوالات ازمون ازمایشی مثل سنجش  گزینه دو‌قلمچی گاج اینا حل بکنم کفایت میکنه برام؟
به ترتیب کدوم‌ازمون ها حل بکنم؟

----------


## فاطمه96

فکر نکنم.شاید بشه ولی سخته اینجوری.سعی کن کتاب تست دست دوم تهیه کنی.یه جاهایی توی شهرتون دارن صدرصد.باید امارشو در بیاری.

----------


## konkourase

سلام دوست عزیز.سعی کن ابتدا تا به موضوع مسلط میشی تست ها رو کامل بزن خصوصا تست های کنکور سال های قبل.از تست های تالیفی هم ان هایی که مهم و یا نکته دار هستند رو بزن که نکات جدیدی یاد بگیری

----------

